

The TSA as we know it is dead - here's why - matan_a
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20121130115318-332179-the-tsa-as-we-know-it-is-dead-here-s-why

======
mtgx
Good riddance. Glad to see Congress is finally starting to realize what a mess
and waste the TSA is.

